
How Many Guns the TSA Confiscated at Your Local Airport in 2014 - ryan_j_naughton
http://fivethirtyeight.com/datalab/how-many-guns-the-tsa-confiscated-at-your-local-airport-in-2014/
======
Someone1234
I suspect, although I cannot prove, that this change might also be the result
of more people taking hand luggage than ever before.

In 2014 almost every single inter-US airline charges for checked bags. Most
charge $25/per direction (regardless of legs). In the past few years fewer and
fewer airlines give free checked luggage, and many even dropped the "free with
platinum" "free with credit card" offers.

So I suspect that the increases are down to simply more carry on bags. Plus it
might be easier to forget one in a carry on bag, since you could be re-using
your day bag or your camping bag, which might just always have a firearm in
it.

While you could just as easily forget the gun in a checked bag, it is less
likely people routinely leave guns in those bags to begin with so there is
little to forget.

I will say the X-Ray machines are a little smarter. They now colour-code
everything by material type, so metals stick out a little more, so that might
help also.

